# tadpole passenger:D



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Seen my little male imitator moving about with a tadpole on his back, sorry about pic quality as had to take through dirty glass or he would have done a runner, you can just see it thou


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cool. That's a site I am hoping to see with mine as well. Congrats!


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

inflight said:


> Very cool. That's a site I am hoping to see with mine as well. Congrats!


Thanx, the second time ive seen it-must have them stashed about ha ha


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Deansie, how long have you had them?


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

johnc said:


> Congratulations Deansie, how long have you had them?


thanx John, finally got them at the start of march this year so 4 months.
Had a tad in a film canister but it died 

There are obviously some in there but must be in broms as i cant see them lol


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

They really can hide them. When I moved recently (12 hour drive move), I was so worried about my Varaderos that I detached the broms from the terrarium and turned them upside down over a pan and washed the tadpoles out of the axils.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

johnc said:


> They really can hide them. When I moved recently (12 hour drive move), I was so worried about my Varaderos that I detached the broms from the terrarium and turned them upside down over a pan and washed the tadpoles out of the axils.


Was there many tads?
Is there any chance you could pm me a rough care sheet for for rearing the tads?

thanx


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Was there many tads?
> Is there any chance you could pm me a rough care sheet for for rearing the tads?
> 
> thanx


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

D3monic said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


thanx, dont know how I missed that


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Was there many tads?
> Is there any chance you could pm me a rough care sheet for for rearing the tads?


There were a few tads yes. I got my Varadero pair at the beginning of April and I moved at the beginning of June, so there weren't that many.

If you want a care sheet for imitator, read this (and there's detailed info on tadpole rearing linked in there too): Imitating Dart Frog, Ranitomeya imitator / Dendrobates imitator (Schulte, 1986) - Care and Breeding - FrogForum


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

johnc said:


> There were a few tads yes. I got my Varadero pair at the beginning of April and I moved at the beginning of June, so there weren't that many.
> 
> If you want a care sheet for imitator, read this (and there's detailed info on tadpole rearing linked in there too): Imitating Dart Frog, Ranitomeya imitator / Dendrobates imitator (Schulte, 1986) - Care and Breeding - FrogForum


Thanx for that link John, was looking for something more specific to the species.

I read the quote " Keep in mind that it has been scientifically proven that this species is monogamous and should be kept in pairs."

I started with 2 females but one has since died, wish I sold her when Id thought about it.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> I read the quote " Keep in mind that it has been scientifically proven that this species is monogamous and should be kept in pairs."


The "should be kept in pairs" is my opinion based on Brown's paper. Other keepers keep them in groups successfully but I don't.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

johnc said:


> The "should be kept in pairs" is my opinion based on Brown's paper. Other keepers keep them in groups successfully but I don't.


Ah right, my tank is a bit over 20G- dimensions 23"x16"x18" lxbxh so not to small but I think if I was to do more than a pair again Id aim for 2 sexed pairs in a larger tank. When I had the 3 the one female was very much the outcast with the couple always together-thou I didn't witness any aggression towards her so was suprised when she died/


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Any more eggs or tads since you saw this one being transported?


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, ive seen the male with a tad on his back a few more times but I dont know if its a different one or not. Ive found 2 eggs that are near tads in a egg hut on the ground. I was actually going to remove it as they are never on the ground never mind in the hut but when I looked in there was 2 eggs


----------

